# Ulta Swatches



## hawaii02 (Jul 31, 2009)

I know there is an older thread, but wanted to update it.

Here is what I have from Ulta:








Top: Key West, Middle: Cashmere, Last: Amethyst






Comparison of Amethyst and Prestige's Blossom (Hepcat dupe)


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 2, 2009)

Had to get Flirty online because they were sold out at my local Ulta...it's such a pretty & shimmery raspberry-violet purple (not frosty or glittery).

MAC Comparison: Looks to be somewhere between a Nocturnelle and Plum Dressing .

I really love this color

I took the pictures below with a flash (the color washed out a little)...It's slightly deeper IRL. I used no base in the swatches.


----------

